# Cyprus homeless kitties



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I remember hearing that there was a huge population of strays in the streets and countryside of Cyprus. Has anything been done?


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't know for certain but I seriously doubt it. Nothing was done or being done when I was last down there but that was a few years back now.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Much of Europe and the Middle East is very poor, in turmoil or just ambivalent about animals. The per capita income for the average Cypriot is less than $28K - not bad but they probably have higher priorities than the feral and stray cat populations. Sad.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I googled. People and organizations have stepped forward to help. It's pretty similar to the way it's done in the U.S. and other countries. The cats are sheltered,fixed,chipped and vaccinated! Some even find loving adoptive homes overseas!


----------

